# participiu "PRESENTE"



## BeppeIT

buna dimineata tuturor...

sunt din Italia si as dori sa stiu...
come traduco in romeno i participi presenti italiani?
es: riguardante, derivante, risultante etc etc

mersi pentru rabdare
Beppe


----------



## jazyk

Nu cred că în limba română aceste formatii sunt posibile. Cred că în majoritatea cazurilor este necesară o propoziție relativă: care formează, care se referă etc.


----------



## jazyk

Există câteva adjective. Rezultant este un exemplu.


----------



## BeppeIT

jazyk said:


> Nu cred că în limba română aceste formatii sunt posibile. Cred că în majoritatea cazurilor este necesară o propoziție relativă: care formează, care se referă etc.


Da, cred ca ai dreptate, si asa am facut (invat limba romana si am cateva lectiile) dar credeam ca, poate, exista o alta forma.
Ma bucur ca ai inteles si Italiana
multumesc



jazyk said:


> Există câteva adjective. Rezultant este un exemplu.


Da, si mai privitor /privitoare


----------



## jazyk

> Ma bucur ca ai inteles si Italiana


Parlo l'italiano.


----------

